# Paquetes Binarios

## arreche

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: 

Xk koño tenemos k estar compilando nosecuantos usuarios con la misma arquitectura el mismo pakete?

Los de arriba ya sacaron paquetes precompilados de las xfree o gnome etc? si es asi. Donde estan?

----------

## BaSS

 *arreche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xk koño tenemos k estar compilando nosecuantos usuarios con la misma arquitectura el mismo pakete?

 

para empezar a ver si cuidamos el lenguaje.

si no te gusta usa otra distribución, la filosofía de gentoo es así de simple, OPTIMIZACIÓN, si a algun dev le da por hacer el binario pos buena suerte. Pero ten encuenta que no creo que haya dos usuarios con el mismo sistema, mismo micro no significa misma optimización.

----------

## x2l2

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> [ no creo que haya dos usuarios con el mismo sistema, mismo micro no significa misma optimización.

 

y que mas cosas se tiene en cuenta? por curiosidad ...

----------

## Tuxisuau

Puedes compilar GAIM con o sin gnome, para gtk1 o 2.

Si lo compilas tu, estara compilado para tus librerias. no para las del desarrollador. Menos problemas de dependencias.

Puedes compilar con más o con menos flags de optimizacion, etc etc.

Si tienes maquina suficiente, compilar las cosas no te supondrá demasiada carga adicional.

Muy probablemente puedas tener Mozilla 1.1b cuando salga, cuando si tuvieras que esperar a que alguien lo empaquetara, quiza tardarias dias o semanas (o meses...).

Por otra parte... puedes compilar mientras duermes, mientras no estas, o lo mejor de todo, usar "nice".

Con nice -19 comando, el comando casi solo se ejecuta en el tiempo de CPU sobrante. Segun los developers del kernel, es equivalente a sched_idle. Lo pones a compilar y te olvidas... y termina casi siempre bastante antes de que los empaquetadores de otras distros se curren el paquete.

No son bastantes razones ya? Bueno, ya paro...

----------

